# logiciel email gratuit et en français pour Mac Os9 SVP?



## Rom+1 (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
voila je voulais trouver un logiciel de mail simple et en français pour pouvoir tout simplement réceptionner mes messages sur mon systeme Mac Os9. 
Es que quelqu'un a un lien de téléchargement ou un nom de programme pour m'éclairer?   
Aussi, je voudrai trouver également un logiciel remplassant la suite micro**ft Office, gratuit, un peu comme "OpenOffice" pour OsX mais là pour Os9
merci beaucoup de votre aide par avance.
j'ai pas mal cherché deja et je trouve rien qui m'interesse.  

A bientot.
Salut! et merci


----------



## Balooners (22 Décembre 2004)

Et voilà


----------



## Balooners (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon c'est pas une suite mais c'est déjà pas mal comme texteur


_Edit : Je me suis planté c'est pour OS X. En revanche j'ai ça : ThinkFree Office_


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2004)

Rom+1 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> voila je voulais trouver un logiciel de mail simple et en français pour pouvoir tout simplement réceptionner mes messages sur mon systeme Mac Os9.
> Es que quelqu'un a un lien de téléchargement ou un nom de programme pour m'éclairer?
> Aussi, je voudrai trouver également un logiciel remplassant la suite micro**ft Office, gratuit, un peu comme "OpenOffice" pour OsX mais là pour Os9
> ...


  Salut.

  De mémoire il me semblait qu'OS 9 etait livré avec Netscape Communicator (suite comprenant un navigateur web, un logiciel d'email, un carnet d'adresse et un éditeur html). Tu ne l'as pas?

   PAr contre un truc gratuit sous OS 9 qui remplace office.... hum... je crois pas nan


----------



## Tchet (25 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> PAr contre un truc gratuit sous OS 9 qui remplace office.... hum... je crois pas nan



La version 5.0.1 de Ragtime peut-être?


----------



## Luc G (25 Décembre 2004)

Pour le mail, j'ai toujours utilisé (j'ai pas de honte   ) sous systèmes 8 et 9 claris emailer. La version 1.1.3 était gratuite, je ne sais pas si elle est toujours dispo sur le net. Vu son âge vénérable, elle finissait par avoir quelques pbs : 
- pbs de date d'émission erronée (le bug de l'an 2000). Il y a une bidouille pour le régler mais je n'ai jamais essayé
- pbs de réception de certains mails pc (typiquement envoyés directement depuis excel).

Il y a une version lite de eudora mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit en françaias. Je sais qu'il y a eu un autre logiciel pas trop mal mais je n'ai pas le nom sous la main vu que j'étais resté fidèle à emailer malgré ses limites vu sa simplicité.

Pour office, je pense que appleworks ou ragtime (plus complexes) sont les meilleurs intégrés avec une certaine compatibilité office mais pas une compatibilité certaine.  
Sinon, il faut chercher office 98 d'occase.


----------



## loicOuvrard (28 Décembre 2004)

Il y a aussi Outlook dans Mac OS 9, en plus de Communicator 4.5. Ils sont tous les deux en Français que je sache ! Et simples d'utilisation si on leur en demande pas trop.


----------

